# What's a good long range gun?



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, I'm in the market for a good long range gun and need some recommendations. I'd like to have something that I can easily shoot out to 600 yds, anything beyond that would be a plus. I'm open to all calibers and price ranges....factory or custom.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

What do you plan on killing?

Elk, Mule Deer, Antelope, Sheep?

What's your budget for gun and scope? 

John


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm partial to a Remington 700 in the 300 win mag flavor. It's a cheap date when it comes to sending ammo down range. There are a lot of other great choices but ammo can be pricy


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've always heard that a 7mm Mag is a good long range caliber


----------



## bglover67 (Jan 14, 2009)

I love my Browning A Bolt 300 WSM. My Dad has a Savage 270 WSM and it has about the same trajectory. Both are fine guns at reasonable prices. Navy sniper Chris Kyle used a 300 win mag for most of his kills. There are lots of options without getting into the 338 and 50 cal. Be ready to drop some coin on the scope though. The sky or your wallet is the limit on optics. If money is not an option then I would look into nightforce.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> I'm partial to a Remington 700 in the 300 win mag flavor. It's a cheap date when it comes to sending ammo down range. There are a lot of other great choices but ammo can be pricy


This^^^^ I have the Rem 700 Police in .300 Win Mag. Putting a Nightforce on it soon. I researched what people were using for long range shooting and it seems the winner was .300 with .308 in second. This disregards calibers like the .338 lapua, .50 BMG and Cheytac .408

BTW the gun on the right is Chris Kyle's .300


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I am partial to the 300 Win. Mag. Easy gun to shoot and it will reach out and touch someone.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Long range rifle?????*

You need more info to get a better understanding of what you hope to hit at 600 yards. And easy also???? Outside 400 yards the variables demand intricate knowledge of ballistics, flight path, wind drift, at 600yrds and over you have to start thinking earth curvature, barrel twist to stabilize large heavy bullits, temperature, humidity, and barometric pressure. 600 yards effect is not huge, but you say beyond 600. 1000? 1200? At these lengths these factors become very large.
What are you going to shoot at? Silliuette, varmints, deer, elk, bear. North America or Africa? 
I would recommend reading Hornady, or Nosler reloading handbooks. Read the beginning chapters, then study the ballistic tables to find a load that will suit your needs. One other factor is recoil sensitivity. 
There are great cartridges up and down the spectrum.
.17
.220 swift
22-250
.222
.223
.243
.264
.270
25-06
7-08
.308
6mm
7mm
8 mm
.300 weatherby
.338 lapua
These are just a few. There are many others. Just remember that size and speed are just part of the equation. You can get tremendous long rang performance out of a .222. But at 750 yards it is not going to take down anything bigger than large varmints.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I would say it depends a lot on what you are actually looking to do and willing to spend. Long before long range hunting got popular I took a Sako .264 Win Mag and had a Shilling barrell put on it and milled to a very tight tolerance. Added a McMillan stock, light trigger, and muzzle break and spent about 3 days finding the recipe the gun liked. 
It's been pushing the same load for 15 years...140 Gr Sierra GameKing with H 4831 SC and is blowing it out at close 3,400 fps. From a bench, the gun will put 5 shots in 1/4 inch if you let it cool down between shots. The main problem I have found is it likes a clean barrell. I have to clean every 10 shots or it will start to widen out in a hurry. It is 100% the gun as I will be the first to tell you I typically can't shoot that great anymore. 

To date, longest shots on game animals taken are: 
Javelina - 650 Yrds - Prone
WT Deer - 590 Yrds - Stand 
Mule Deer - 375 Neck shot - Tripod
Mule Deer - 350 Neck Shot - Standing with shooting stick


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

jtburf said:


> What do you plan on killing?
> 
> Elk, Mule Deer, Antelope, Sheep?
> 
> ...


Probably just whitetail and hogs...and targets. I'd like to keep the complete set-up to $3000 or under.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

unc_jaws23 said:


> You need more info to get a better understanding of what you hope to hit at 600 yards. And easy also???? Outside 400 yards the variables demand intricate knowledge of ballistics, flight path, wind drift, at 600yrds and over you have to start thinking earth curvature, barrel twist to stabilize large heavy bullits, temperature, humidity, and barometric pressure. 600 yards effect is not huge, but you say beyond 600. 1000? 1200? At these lengths these factors become very large.
> What are you going to shoot at? Silliuette, varmints, deer, elk, bear. North America or Africa?
> I would recommend reading Hornady, or Nosler reloading handbooks. Read the beginning chapters, then study the ballistic tables to find a load that will suit your needs. One other factor is recoil sensitivity.
> There are great cartridges up and down the spectrum.
> ...


When I say "easily" I mean managalbe for the gun, I'm well aware that I'll need plenty of practice on my end. I'll mostly be hunting whitetail and hogs, but would be nice to be able to shoot an elk as well. I'm just getting bored with my standard deer rifles, looking for something more challenging.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*If I May....*

Lot's of great Advice here, but I have not seen What I feel is the "Best" Advice yet. I would suggest you spend some time at a "Truly Custom" Gun Shop and talk to builders of "Long Range Rifles" before deciding on Calibers. Three place's come to mind.. KDF in Seguin TX, Drury's gun's in San Antonio and Dietz's Hill Country Rifles in New Braunfels TX. Spend about 30 minutes at a place like these and you'll receive a vast amount of Knowledge.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Wt deer, hogs*

With that budget and no bigger than WT, find a rem 700 or a pre 64 model 70. Hart fluted barrel 26"-28" in 25-06,.270,7-08. A decent quality scope. You can go either real cheap or real expensive. I have a BSE 14-40 brand new for 100.00, and it's not bad. It's on a .222 Remington, I have a Nikon 3x14x40 on a 7.08. Then I have a Zeiss 3x12x50 on a .300 weatherby.

Those caliber a I listed are widely used and ammo is not expensive or hard to get. .300 weatherby new brass only is over 2 dollars a piece, while 20 rounds of 180 gr is averaging 90.00!!!! Almost 5.00 a round.
Best of luck and post what you decided on and how it works when you get it up and running.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

One of the major factors of hunting long range is the retained energy at long range. There are a few common but very effective long range hunting calibers such as 7mm rem mag, and 300 win mag. Others not so common are 280 Ackley Improved (basically a 7mag) and 7mm STW. The main factors are speed and weight. Shoot a fast and heavy bullet so that the bullet is stable and carrying lots of kinetic energy at long range. Shooting targets is an entirely different thing.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Clint Leopold said:


> Probably just whitetail and hogs...and targets. I'd like to keep the complete set-up to $3000 or under.


 No need to go custom, any Rem 700 will work.

I like the 30 cal myself, however they drop like a rock past 400 yards

The main point is plan on 1K for a gun, and look at optics with a zoom feature.

Fast and flat is what you really need for your intended targets.

Go here to compare ballistics.

http://gundata.org/

John


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

338 Lupua, and don't look back.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

check out Gunwerks and look at their Lapua setup....


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

7 Remington Ultra Magnum is a great long range cartridge it starts to pass up the 30 cals at about 500 yards. Very flat shooter.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm partial to my 7 mm stw. Any of the bigger .30 cals, 300 win, 300 ultra.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Clint Leopold said:


> Probably just whitetail and hogs...and targets. I'd like to keep the complete set-up to $3000 or under.


WHY do you need a 600 yard gun for that???? Two of the most skittish animals ever. Always taking steps to eat another blade of grass, just as you pull the trigger.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Clint Leopold said:


> I'm just getting bored with my standard deer rifles, looking for something more challenging.


Have you tried your standard deer rifles out to 600yds or do you just want a new rifle?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I love my Remington model 700 in 300 win mag S/S fluted bull barrel tack driver. Longest shot was on a Axis walking at 500 yards and he dropped and never moved. Ammo is reasonable but I hand load when I have time. If you are in a bind for ammo you could even get it at Wal-Mart if you had to. 

I would look for something like the 300 win mag that has ammo readily available unless you have time to reload. Because what if you happen to leave the ammo at home on a hunting trip than what. 

To boot this gun does not kick.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> WHY do you need a 600 yard gun for that???? Two of the most skittish animals ever. Always taking steps to eat another blade of grass, just as you pull the trigger.


WHY not...my Nilgai cow never knew what hit her from 798 yards.

If the animal is calm, why noy squeeze....Check out dead down range, great long distance kills on camera on deer, pigs, and more.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Check out long range hunting .com*

A lot of good info here . They don't always walk out at a feeder 200 yards away ! 
Get a gun that is enought for the job ! Shoot the hell out of it at distances you want to shoot it at ...

I shoot a 300 ultra , works well for what I want to do with it , and I shoot it minimum 2 time a month . To stay sharp .


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

artys only said:


> A lot of good info here . They don't always walk out at a feeder 200 yards away !
> Get a gun that is enought for the job ! Shoot the hell out of it at distances you want to shoot it at ...
> 
> I shoot a 300 ultra , works well for what I want to do with it , and I shoot it minimum 2 time a month . To stay sharp .


Most people should not shoot past 200 yards though. just sayin


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

7MM ultra. Its a good mix between long range, fast & it's not abusive to shoot


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> WHY do you need a 600 yard gun for that???? Two of the most skittish animals ever. Always taking steps to eat another blade of grass, just as you pull the trigger.


Shooting at close range just isn't fun for me anymore, looking for something different. Most likely I'll be shooting at hogs and coyotes, but who knows!?


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Have you tried your standard deer rifles out to 600yds or do you just want a new rifle?


Yes, I have. That's kind of my reason for posting this. I'm not sure if my standard deer rifles shoot the same as some of the other calibers mentioned or if it takes a special kind of gun to do it. I currently own a Browning a-bolt 22-250, Browing a-bolt 243, Browning a-bolt 25-06, Winchester model 70 featherweight 270, and a Browning a-bolt 300 win mag. My 25-06 sighted in at 200 yds drops about 18 inches give or take at 400 yds. I shot my 300 out to 400 yds but can't remember how much drop it had. I've been using Hornady custom loads or the orange box of federal premiums.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Weatherby .30-378, with a 30" barrel and a 90 degree muzzle break, and shoot 180-200 grain bullets not the light stuff because .30 cal bullets aren't particularly stable at those velocities. Also you'll need to put a new barrel on about every 500-700 shots minimum, and wait about 3-5 minutes between shots when at the range or that barrel will not last nearly 500. AND here's the rub...it's about $7 a shot, so you're $3,500 in on bullets by the time the barrel is shot out. Or you could just try to get closer than 600 yards and shoot a .308.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Clint Leopold said:


> Yes, I have. That's kind of my reason for posting this. I'm not sure if my standard deer rifles shoot the same as some of the other calibers mentioned or if it takes a special kind of gun to do it. I currently own a Browning a-bolt 22-250, Browing a-bolt 243, Browning a-bolt 25-06, Winchester model 70 featherweight 270, and a Browning a-bolt 300 win mag. My 25-06 sighted in at 200 yds drops about 18 inches give or take at 400 yds. I shot my 300 out to 400 yds but can't remember how much drop it had. I've been using Hornady custom loads or the orange box of federal premiums.


For the game you mentioned, sounds like you have all your bases covered with what you have. I could cover most calibers from 243 to 300 with a 280AI. Just my preference. Learn one gun and chances are you won't want switch back and forth.

Friends 11yr old would rather shoot my 280 than his 243 due to recoil. It could be done with glass for your budget. Nosler carries off the shelf Bonded ammo for around $50 a box. A little more if you like a custom load. (Hart barrel, refinished BDL stock bedded, Stainless BDL 700 action, Darrell Holland ART Reticle)


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*He was asking for a gun to shoot 600yards*



tc hardhead said:


> Most people should not shoot past 200 yards though. just sayin


Yes , but the original poster wanted suggestions on a 600 yard gun , and that what I gave him .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Clint I don't remember if you bow hunt or not. But if it's no thrill shooting deer out to 300 yards anymore, get a bow and try it at 12-30 yards.

I seldom shoot deer with a rifle these days preferring the thrill of bow hunting.

Otherwise, good luck on your search. 

Back when I shot long range off-hand silhouette targets I used a heavy barrel Remington in .308...just FYI.

TH


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Clint which ever rifle you get make a few minor tune ups and it will make a lot of difference. First get a loupold scope with bdc retical and send it to their custom shop with the load you like and let them set up your scope (no more holding over) then get a good replacement trigger. Now shoot it if you need more fine tuning get it bedded . Call me if you need more info this is CRAIG K


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*Long Range Gun*

Straight ballistic wise the best gun is a 30-378, but mist comparisons say it is not worth the ammo. At an average of $160 per box it $70 for brass to reload it's not cheap.

A 300 RUM or a 7mm STW and 338 Lapua are the next step down. The RUM and STW are much cheaper ammo options.

A 300 WIN MAG is also a popular one.

A lot also depends on the platform and fine tuning of the gun. A lot of people are going to AR platforms because of the ease of holding steady and hand position. Some breathing exercises never hurt and the right scope can make all the difference.

The STW was designed for long range hunting shots, but what it drops a 400 yards is equal to the amount the 30-378 drops at 500 yards.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

While I can appreciate some fascination with shooting and connecting at long range I'd offer another perspective...
If I'm understanding the question, we're talking about a hunting scenario. Wouldn't it be better to improve your hunting skills and try to see how CLOSE you can get instead of seeing how FAR you can get from your prey?
Since we all know the potential risk to an animal that you might make a less than clean shot and since we know that we owe it to the animal to make it quick, shouldn't that be the focus?
Less emphasis on a sort of, "look what a skilled shot I am" attitude and more emphasis on being better skilled at hunting.
That's just one man talkin, maybe not popular but something to think about.
No offense intended to the OP or any others not trying to start drama just giving a different view to consider.
BTW if it was me I would go 7mm STW


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I found a great deal on 7MM RUM and have used it as a long range gun. I have gone a bit out of the norm for long range and shoot lighter bullets very fast. I zero the gun at 400 yards. I shoot the 140 Accubond bullets at close to max speed. They will make huge mess if the shot happens to be close...say 200 yards. But work well at longer ranges. My longest kill shot is only 408yards (lazer range finder) but it he77 on steel plates out to 500yds.

No one has mentioned the range finder...I have one, if your going to shoot long range you MUST have one before you hunt. Guessing will cost you a lot of missed shots.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

308 Norma...I love mine


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I like the 7mm STW or a 300 Win Mag


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Clint I don't remember if you bow hunt or not. But if it's no thrill shooting deer out to 300 yards anymore, get a bow and try it at 12-30 yards.
> 
> I seldom shoot deer with a rifle these days preferring the thrill of bow hunting.
> 
> ...


Yes, most of my hunting is done with a bow...actuallly just bought a new Mathews Creed this year. Usually the only place I hunt with a gun is at our lease in Sheffield, a lot of wide open country.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

bumblebee2 said:


> While I can appreciate some fascination with shooting and connecting at long range I'd offer another perspective...
> If I'm understanding the question, we're talking about a hunting scenario. Wouldn't it be better to improve your hunting skills and try to see how CLOSE you can get instead of seeing how FAR you can get from your prey?
> Since we all know the potential risk to an animal that you might make a less than clean shot and since we know that we owe it to the animal to make it quick, shouldn't that be the focus?
> Less emphasis on a sort of, "look what a skilled shot I am" attitude and more emphasis on being better skilled at hunting.
> ...


No offense taken, I can respect someone else's opinion. Getting the animals close is no problem as I mostly bowhunt and even when rifle hunting it's not too difficult to get close. Yes, I will be hunting with it but I'll be doing a lot of target shooting as well. There will be no hunting with it untill I am completly confident in my abilities, just as I am with bowhunting and shooting out to longer ranges.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your opinions and recommendations. Not sure what I'll end up going with yet but I'll post up pics when I do.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

.300 Weatherby mag is a great gun


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

IMO if you playing with a Long Distance gun and not reloading your spending to much money


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry, I just saw that on another forum and I couldn't resist...

Carry on.


----------



## asia (Aug 18, 2012)

Weatherby 257 mag...known as the 4 corners gun....most polar for hunting big horns in the mountains of new mex, cool, utah, arizona...long long long shots

VANGUARDÂ® SERIES 2 
BACK COUNTRY
MSRP $1,399.00
*Actual price may vary.
View International Pricing Information.
New for 2013! Ideal for carrying in rugged or mountainous terrain.
Buy Now


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Remington 700. 300 win mag 5R topped with Leupold mark 4 8.5x25-50
Sweet shooting gun, 1/2 moa at 200 yards and great at 600, good out past 1000
I'd let mine go for $3000, building a new one in a lefty!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It seems a 700 in Tactical/Police type version in a .300 Win Mag would be a great gun. That should leave you enough for good glass I think and stay in your budget range. I am not nearly good enough to shoot those types of distances, but particularly for pigs I see nothing wrong with trying. It sounds terrible to possibly wound any animal, but hogs are much further down the list than practically any mammal I can think of.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nosler 26!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The wind impact on the bullet increases with the square of the distance. So, after the rig is purchased, the key is calling the wind. That comes only with practice. Alot of it. 

So, buy something you can afford to feed a high quantity of very good ammo, something that will not burn out barrels, and something that you can fire a whole bunch of ammo without major recoil induced fatigue. The 6's and 6.5's pound you less than the 7's and 7.62's.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

After getting kicked around by thirties in the seventies I went to 7MM's in the eighties. Discovered 6.5's in the late 90's and am working now with a 6X47 Lapua. The 6 is really nice to shoot at long ranges.

What I have to say about the thirties will be unpopular on here but here she goes. They are unnescessary. Shooting a Texas Whitetail with a 300 Winmag is like using an 8 pound hammer to kill a mouse. I have friends that shoot big 30's that are often-times ashamed at the damage they've done to an Antelope or Mule deer. Two poorly placed shots will result in about 10 lbs of usable meat sometimes. Killing them is enough, defacing them is something else.

I also have friends that have killed Elk at ranges beyond 1000 yards, one at 1297, with 6.5-284's. The key ingredient is bullet placement. The recoil of the 6.5's is much nicer than the thirties and completely adequate to kill anything in North America, yes including Brown Bear and Moose.

It's pretty revealing to spot gong strikes at a 1000 yards on rounds fired by 6.5 284's immediately followed by a gong strike by a 300 Win-Mag. It's hard to tell the difference, a careful look at a retained energy charts for the rounds tell the story.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Started shooting long range with a 300 weatherby. A few years ago i had a 7mm stw built. Great long range gun but brass is getting hard to come by. Recently i had a 7mm-300 weatherby built. Ballistically the same as the stw.all on remington 700 actions.You can send an action to hart and have it trued and stainless barrel installed for 650.00 to 750.00. Only downside is 6-8 month wait. 4-16 vortex viper hs long range scope will be about 650.00. B&C stock about 250.00 and timney trigger about 125.00. You can put together a nice rifle in whatever caliber you want for less than 3000.00. Need a quality rangefinder. Out to 500 yds is fairly simple. 7mm stw with 200 yd zero was roughly -6 at 300 -16 and -29 at 500.BEtween 5 and 600 it will drop about 20 inches. By the time you get to 1000 yds your drop will be close to 200 inches or more depending on the bullet you are shooting. Range estimation is very important. But it sure is fun to bang steel targets at long range. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*here ya go.*

*Cartridge ([email protected])**Bullet BC**100 yds.**200 yds.**[email protected]**MPBR (yds.)*.17 HMR (17 SP at 2550).123+1.5"-5.5"1.5"@100165.17 Mach IV (20 V-MAX at 4000).185+1.2"+0.8"1.5"@140260.17 Rem. (20 V-MAX at 4200).185+1.1"+1.0"1.5"@150275.204 Ruger (33 BT at 4225).185+1.1"+1.0"1.5"@150275.218 Bee (45 SP at 2800).202+1.6"-1.5"1.5"@125200.219 Zipper (60 SP at 3200).264+1.4"+/- 0"1.5"@120230.22 LR (40 HP at 1255).100-3.0"-40.9"1.5"@4590.22 WMR (40 HP at 1910).100+0.5"-19.0"1.5"@65123.22 Hornet (45 Sp at 2690).191+1.5"-2.5"1.5"@100188.22 K-Hornet (45 SP at 2800).202+1.6"-1.5"1.5"@125200.221 Fireball (50 BT at 2995).238+1.4"-0.7"1.5"@116214.22 PPC (50 Sp at 3200).254+1.4"+/- 0"1.5"@125230.222 Rem. (50 Sp at 3140).220+1.4"-0.4"1.5"@118222.223 Rem. (45 Sp at 3550).167+1.4"+0.2"1.5"@130235.223 Rem. (55 SP at 3240).235+1.4"+/- 0"1.5"@120230.222 Rem. Mag. (55 SP at 3240).235+1.4"+/- 0"1.5"@1202305.6x50 Mag. (60 SP at 3200).264+1.4"+/- 0"1.5"@120230.225 Win.. (55 SP at 3500).235+1.4"+0.5"1.5"@130245.224 Wby. (55 SP at 3600).235+1.3"+0.6"1.5"@135254.22-250 Rem. (50 V-MAX at 3700).242+1.3"+0.8"1.5"@140260.22-250 Rem. (55 SP at 3600).235+1.3"+0.6"1.5"@135254.220 Swift (50 V-MAX at 3800).242+1.2"+0.8"1.5"@140265.220 Swift (55 SP at 3800).235+1.2"+0.9"1.5"@140264.223 WSSM (55 SP at 3800).235+1.2"+0.9"1.5"@140264.224 TTH (70 Sp at 3650).290+2.2"+2.7"3"@1653335.6x52R (70 Sp at 2777).288+2.7"+1.2"3"@125260.243 Win. (80 Sp at 3350).255+1.3"+0.2"1.5"@125237.243 Win. (95 BT at 3100)*.379+2.5"+2.3"3"@150300.243 Win. (100 Sp at 2960).351+2.6"+1.9"3"@1402836mm Rem. (100 Sp at 3100).351+2.5"+2.2"3"@150296.243 WSSM (100 Sp at 3100).351+2.5"+2.2"3"@150296.240 Apex (100 Sp at 2900).351+2.6"+1.8"3"@1352786x62mm Freres (100 Sp at 3300).351+2.4"+2.5"3"@150312.240 Wby. Mag. (100 Sp at 3400).351+2.4"+2.6"3"@160322.244 H&H Mag. (100 Sp at 3500).351+2.3"+2.7"3"@165330.25-20 Win. (86 FP at 1460).190+1.7"-19.1"3"@65139.25-35 Win. (117 RN at 2300).238+2.9"-1.7"3"@108212.250 Sav. (100 Sp at 2820).336+2.7"+1.6"3"@125270.257 Roberts (100 Sp at 3000).336+2.6"+2.0"3"@150286.257 Roberts (120 Sp at 2780).391+2.7"+1.6"3"@125271.257 Rob. Imp. (115 BT at 2900).453+2.6"+1.9"3"@140286.25 WSSM (120 Sp at 2990).391+2.5"+2.0"3"@145291.25-06 Rem. (100 Sp at 3210).336+2.5"+2.4"3"@150305.25-06 Rem. (120 Sp at 2990).391+2.5"+2.0"3"@145291.257 Wby. Mag. (100 Sp at 3600).336+2.2"+2.8"3"@175337.257 Wby. Mag. (120 Sp at 3305).391+2.4"+2.5"3"@1553176.5x54 (140 PSP at 2400).435+2.9"+0.2"3"@1152386.5x55 (125 NP at 2875).449+2.6"+1.9"3"@1352846.5x55 (140 Sp at 2645).435+2.7"+1.2"3"@1252606.5x57 (140 SP at 2740).465+2.7"+1.6"3"@130272.260 Rem. (120 Sp at 2890).433+2.6"+1.9"3"@135284.260 Rem. (140 Sp at 2750).435+2.7"+1.6"3"@1252716.5-284 Norma (140 PSP at 2900).435+2.6"+2.0"3"@1402866.5mm Rem. Mag. (120 Sp at 3210).433+2.4"+2.5"3"@1503126.5mm Rem. Mag. (140 PSP at 2900).435+2.6"+2.0"3"@1402866.5x65 RWS (127 Sp at 3313).449+2.4"+2.6"3"@1603236.5x68 S (140 Sp at 2990).435+2.6"+2.1"3"@150294.264 Win. Mag. (120 Sp at 3300).433+2.4"+2.6"3"@160321.264 Win. Mag. (140 Sp at 3100).435+2.5"+2.3"3"@1503036.8mm Rem. SPC (110 BTSP at 2500).360+2.9"+0.5"3"@1252436.8mm Rem. SPC (115 Sp at 2800).325+2.6"+1.3"3"@130267.270 Win. (130 Sp at 3140).416+2.5"+2.4"3"@150305.270 Win. (140 AB at 2950).496+2.6"+2.1"3"@140293.270 Win. (150 Sp at 2900).481+2.6"+2.0"3"@138287.270 WSM (130 Sp at 3206).416+2.4"+2.4"3"@150311.270 WSM (150 Sp at 3150).481+2.5"+2.4"3"@150311.270 Wby. Mag. (130 Sp at 3375).416+2.3"+2.6"3"@150326.270 Wby. Mag. (150 Sp at 3245).481+2.4"+2.6"3"@1603207-30 Waters (120 FP at 2700).195+2.9"+0.4"3"@1252387x57 (140 BT at 2660).485+2.7"+1.3"3"@1252647x57 (175 Sp at 2540).519+2.8"+1.0"3"@1252567mm-08 Rem. (120 Sp at 3000).343+2.6"+2.0"3"@1402877mm-08 Rem. (140 BT at 2860).485+2.6"+1.9"3"@1402857x64 (140 BT at 3000).485+2.6"+2.2"3"@1502987x65R (175 Sp at 2650).465+2.7"+1.3"3"@125262.284 Win. (150 Sp at 2750).456+2.7"+1.6"3"@130272.280 Rem. (140 BT at 3000).485+2.6"+2.2"3"@150298.280 Rem. (160 Sp at 2890).475+2.6"+1.9"3"@1402877mm SAUM (150 Sp at 3110).456+2.5"+2.3"3"@1503057mm WSM (150 Sp at 3200).456+2.4"+2.5"3"@150314.275 H&H Mag. (160 Sp at 3050).475+2.5"+2.3"3"@1453017x61 S&H (154 SP at 3060).433+2.5"+2.3"3"@1503007mm Rem. Mag. (140 BT at 3150).485+2.5"+2.4"3"@1503107mm Rem. Mag. (150 Sp at 3110).456+2.5"+2.3"3"@1503057mm Rem. Mag. (160 Sp at 2950).475+2.6"+2.1"3"@1402927mm Wby. Mag. (154 SP at 3260).433+2.4"+2.5"3"@1503177mm Wby. Mag. (160 Sp at 3200).475+2.4"+2.5"3"@1503147mm STW (160 Sp at 3185).475+2.4"+2.5"3"@1503137mm Ultra Mag (160 Sp at 3200).475+2.4"+2.5"3"@1503147.5x55 (180 Sp at 2566).431+2.8"+0.9"3"@125252.30 Carbine (110 RN at 1990).144+2.8"-8.2"3"@85171.30-30 Win. (150 FP at 2390).268+2.9"-0.6"3"@110225.30-30 Win. (160 Evo at 2400).330+2.9"-0.2"3"@110232.30-30 Win. (170 FP at 2200).304+2.9"-1.8"3"@105211.300 Sav. (150 BT at 2630).435+2.8"+1.2"3"@125259.307 Win. (150 FP at 2600).268+2.8"+0.5"3"@120243.308 Marlin (160 EVO at 2660)*.400+2.8"+1.2"3"@130261.308 Win. (150 BT at 2800).435+2.7"+1.7"3"@135275.308 Win. (165 Sp at 2700).410+2.7"+1.3"3"@130264.308 Win. (180 Sp at 2610).483+2.8"+1.2"3"@125259.30-06 (150 BT at 2910).435+2.6"+2.0"3"@145287.30-06 (165 Sp at 2800).410+2.7"+1.7"3"@135273.30-06 (180 Sp at 2700).483+2.7"+1.5"3"@125269.300 SAUM (165 Sp at 3075).410+2.5"+2.3"3"@145300.300 WSM (150 BT at 3300).435+2.4"+2.6"3"@150321.300 WSM (180 Sp at 2970).483+2.6"+2.2"3"@150294.308 Norma Mag. (150 BT at 3300).435+2.4"+2.6"3"@150321.300 Win. Mag. (150 BT at 3300).435+2.4"+2.6"3"@150321.300 Win. Mag. (165 Sp at 3120).410+2.5"+2.3"3"@145303.300 Win. Mag. (180 Sp at 3070).483+2.5"+2.3"3"@150303.300 H&H Mag. (180 Sp at 2880).483+2.6"+2.0"3"@140286.300 Wby. Mag. (150 BT at 3540).435+2.2"+2.8"3"@170343.300 Wby. Mag. (180 Sp at 3250).483+2.4"+2.6"3"@155320.300 Ultra Mag (180 Sp at 3250).483+2.4"+2.6"3"@155320.30-378 Wby. Mag. (180 Sp at 3420).483+2.3"+2.7"3"@1603367.62x39 (123 Sp at 2365).292+2.9"-0.5"3"@110225.303 British (150 Sp at 2723).411+2.8"+1.5"3"@130267.303 British (180 RN at 2460).328+2.9"+0.1"3"@1152377.65x53 (180 RN at 2400).328+2.9"+0.4"3"@115241.32 Spec. (170 FP at 2250).297+3.0"-1.3"3"@1052158x56 M-S (200 RN at 2170).253+3.0"-2.6"3"@1002028x57JS (150 Sp at 2900).369+2.6"+1.9"3"@1352808x57JS (200 Sp at 2650).426+2.8"+1.2"3"@125260.325 WSM (180 Sp at 2975).394+2.6"+2.0"3"@140289.325 WSM (220 Sp at 2840).383+2.7"+1.7"3"@1302768x68S (150 Sp at 3300).369+2.4"+2.5"3"@1503168x68S (220 Sp at 2800).448+2.7"+1.7"3"@1352778mm Rem. Mag. (200 Sp at 2900).426+2.6"+2.0"3"@138284.338-57 O'Connor (200 FP at 2400).200+2.9"-0.3"3"@110214.338 Marlin Express (200 FTX at 2565)*.430+2.8"+0.9"3"@125254.338 Federal (180 BT at 2830).372+2.7"+1.6"3"@135274.338 Federal (200 Sp at 2400).448+2.9"+0.3"3"@115240.338 Federal (210 Sp at 2630).400+2.8"+1.1"3"@120258.338-06 (200 BT at 2800).414+2.7"+1.7"3"@135274.338 Win. Mag. (200 BT at 2960).414+2.6"+2.1"3"@150289.338 Win. Mag. (225 Sp at 2780)*.454+2.7"+1.8"3"@138274.338 Win. Mag. (250 Sp at 2700).473+2.7"+1.4"3"@126268.340 Wby. Mag. (250 Sp at 2941).473+2.6"+2.1"3"@150291.338 Ultra Mag (250 Sp at 2860).473+2.7"+1.9"3"@140285.338 Lapua Mag. (225 Sp at 3000).454+2.6"+2.2"3"@150296.338-378 Wby. Mag. (250 Sp at 3000).473+2.6"+2.2"3"@150297.348 Win (200 FP at 2520).246+2.9"-0.1"3"@115233.357 Mag. (158 FP at 1830).158+2.7"-10.5"3"@85163.35 Rem. (200 RN at 2080).180+2.9"-5.1"3"@93186.356 Win. (200 RN at 2400).180+2.9"-1.8"3"@108211.358 Win. (200 Sp at 2520).295+2.9"+0.3"3"@115239.35 Whelen (200 Sp at 2700).295+2.8"+1.0"3"@125254.350 Rem. Mag. (200 Sp at 2775).295+2.7"+1.3"3"@125260.350 Rem. Mag. (225 NP at 2550).430+2.8"+0.8"3"@120253.350 Rem. Mag. (250 SP at 2500).409+2.8"+0.5"3"@120246.358 Norma Mag. (250 SP at 2800).409+2.7"+1.7"3"@1252749.3x62 (270 SSp at 2550).361+2.8"+0.7"3"@1252479.3x62 (286 SP-RP at 2360).410+3.0"+/- 0"3"@1102349.3x74R (250 BT at 2550).494+2.8"+1.0"3"@1252569.3x74R (286 SP-RP at 2360).410+3.0"+/- 0"3"@110234.375 Win. (220 FP at 2012).231+2.9"-4.7"3"@91187.375 H&H Mag. (270 SP at 2690).380+2.7"+1.3"3"@130260.375 H&H Mag. (300 Sp at 2550).398+2.8"+0.8"3"@125250.375 Wby. Mag. (300 Sp at 2800).398+2.7"+1.7"3"@125273.375 Ultra Mag (300 SP at 2800).398+2.7"+1.7"3"@125273.38-55 Win. (255 FP at 1320).290+1.4"-21.3"3"@65134.376 Steyr (270 SP at 2550).380+2.8"+0.7"3"@115248.378 Wby. Mag. (300 Sp at 2935).398+2.6"+2.0"3"@140285.404 Jeffery (400 RN at 2150).322+3.0"-2.1"3"@100207.405 Win. (300 FP at 2200).225+2.9"-2.8"3"@100203.416 Rem. Mag. (400 RN at 2400).316+2.9"-0.1"3"@115231.416 Rigby (400 RN at 2400).316+2.9"-0.1"3"@115231.416 Wby. Mag. (400 RN at 2650).316+2.8"+0.9"3"@125253.44 Rem. Mag. (240 FP at 1760).165+2.6"-11.6"3"@75159.44 Rem. Mag. (275 FP at 1580).199+2.2"-14.7"3"@75149.444 Marlin (240 FP at 2350).165+3.0"-2.6"3"@100203.444 Marlin (265 RN at 2200).191+3.0"-3.3"3"@100197.45 Colt (250 FP at 1500).146+1.7"-20.6"3"@68136.45-70 (300 HP at 1800).197+2.7"-9.2"3"@85166.45-70 (350 RN at 1900).189+2.9"-7.6"3"@85174.45-70 (405 FP at 1330).214+1.3"-22.9"3"@65131.450 Marlin (350 RN at 2100).189+3.0"-4.5"3"@100189.458 Win. Mag. (350 RN at 2100).189+3.0"-4.5"3"@100189.458 Win. Mag. (500 RN at 2100).295+3.0"-2.9"3"@100200.458 Lott (500 RN at 2300).295+2.9"-1.0"3"@110219.460 Wby. Mag. (500 RN at 2600).295+2.8"+0.6"3"@116246.470 N.E. (500 RN at 2150).321+3.0"-2.1"3"@100207.480 Ruger (325 FN at 1450).150+1.5"-22.1"3"@68134.50 BMG (750 Sp at 2700)1.07+2.6"+1.8"3"@135281


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

I like my 7mm wsm pretty flat shooting bullet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Holy wall of text, Batman...


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Clint I don't remember if you bow hunt or not. But if it's no thrill shooting deer out to 300 yards anymore, get a bow and try it at 12-30 yards.
> 
> I seldom shoot deer with a rifle these days preferring the thrill of bow hunting.
> 
> TH


 ya im failing to see the challenge at getting 600yds of a deer,
i would have to get on a vehicle and drive 400 yds back to be 600 yds from my deer to take that shot.

want a challenge get a bow or open sight 30-30 and get 50 yds and closer.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

zrexpilot said:


> ya im failing to see the challenge at getting 600yds of a deer,
> i would have to get on a vehicle and drive 400 yds back to be 600 yds from my deer to take that shot.
> 
> want a challenge get a bow or open sight 30-30 and get 50 yds and closer.


Common thought  , making long. Range shot IMOP take more skill than playing cowboy and Indians when hunting . That what always baffles me when people make statements like that , most people should never shoot at a deer at any distance they have not practiced shooting at ! When I can't shoot my rifles anymore I going to start hunting old school ( spear )


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

artys only said:


> Common thought  , making long. Range shot IMOP take more skill than playing cowboy and Indians when hunting . That what always baffles me when people make statements like that , most people should never shoot at a deer at any distance they have not practiced shooting at ! When I can't shoot my rifles anymore I going to start hunting old school ( spear )


 shooting deer at 600 yds aint hunting its shooting, theres no skill at getting 600yds from a deer, takes a lot more skill to get 20 yds of one and then more to get a shot off without getting busted.
does it take skill to shoot 600 yds, yes no doubt but thats shooting skills not hunting skills.

keep that long range stuff for paper, want test your skills try and stalk one and get within 50 yds


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

.257 wby..... Awesome gun.

I went thru the same dilemma as you and wanted a good 600 yd gun for whitetail, hogs and mule deer. I love the .257, with a Nikon BDR I can shoot 500 yards all day using the bottom crosshair with no adjustment.

Weatherby vanguard II $700


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think trying to hit a steel plate at super longe ranges would be fun!
If the adrenaline of the hunt does it for you, nothing beats a bow & arrow for deer.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

zrexpilot said:


> ya im failing to see the challenge at getting 600yds of a deer,
> i would have to get on a vehicle and drive 400 yds back to be 600 yds from my deer to take that shot.
> 
> want a challenge get a bow or open sight 30-30 and get 50 yds and closer.


I guess skill is to each his own ! IMOP it take way more skill to shoot and animal at longer ranges , so If I shoot a deer with my 10mm glock at 10 yards does that mean that I am more skillful than someone the shoots them 
with a rifle at 800 yards ? Not in my IMOP

Shooting is shooting not matter what weapon you are shooting .

There is not use in debating this due this thread was based on looking for a long range rifle !

And as far as my shooting skill my longest shot to date is on a pig , that ranged 825 yards 10 mph cross wind , 12 deg angle , called the shot and dialed the scope proper gun technique = dead pig


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

artys only said:


> And as far as my shooting skill my longest shot to date is on a pig , that ranged 825 yards 10 mph cross wind , 12 deg angle , called the shot and dialed the scope proper gun technique = dead pig


 Any one who could make this shot (see above) could easily hit a deer with a mouthful of corn at 60yds with an open sight rifle...and do it with a .22!

The shooting skills to make a long range shot like that don't start at 600yds...they start at point blank range...

My hats off to anyone who can make that shot!

OBTW-what caliber was that shot taken with?

OLT-If I was going to shoot 600+ my choice would be the 338 RUM...shoot a massive bullet as fast as it will go and do the math!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Shot*

It was made with a 300 ultra with 215 grain bullet , right behind the shoulder . I still remember the dope 13.25 MOA up and 1.75 min of wind .left velocity 2915 Fps .

338 lapua or 338 edge will be my next .

A couple friends shot several animals out west from antelope , mule deer and elk , with the 215 VLD in the 300 win and 300 ultra calibers farthest animal shot was a cow elk at 1075 yards .

These guys are way beyond good rifle shoots and spend hours , many hours a year shooting there guns in different conditions , and know exactly what they do at long range .

But to each his own , out to 600 yards at 30 cal. 308 , or 7mm would work well with less recoil , it really matters what you want to do a lighter carry rifle or a gun you find a good place to spot and shoot , my thing has always been that game comes to me or I go to them , I never want distance to make me not be able to take an animal of a lifetime .


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, while I appreciate everyones opinion my question was asking those who have a knowledge about shooting long range what their preference of gun was. Yes, I primarily bowhunt and getting within a few yards is no big deal, stalking being more difficult. I don't need practice getting closer with a gun, no issue there. I have a open shight 30-30 but don't care to shoot a deer with that either. What I would like to do is use my money to buy a gun that I can shoot enough that I can eventually shoot out to the distance of my original post. This may not be what some of you find challenging or even what you'd be interested in doing, but this is currently whats of interest to me. Thank's again to all that have given advise and shared you experience with long distance shooting.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Here in Colorado I have several friends that are bit by the long range Prairie Dog shooting bug. In this circle of friends there are rifles chambered in, 17 Rem Fireball, 204 Ruger--several of these, 22-250 a couple of these, 260 Remington, 260 AI Remington, 6X47 Lapua, 6.5X47 Lapua, 6-284, 6.5-284, 308, 300 Win Mag. Some of these rifles are off the shelf with bedded actions and trigger jobs, others are full custom builds that are similar to 1000 YD Benchrest Rifles. But really they are what we like to think of as a custom field varmint rifle. 

All of these rifles have their niche. The 17 Fireball has killed Pdawgs at 580 yds while the other rifles are beyond that. If the wind is blowing much the 308 isn't nearly as effective as the 6.5's, the 300 Win Mag gets put up pretty fast, the recoil and muzzle blast make it unpopular with the shooter and other people at the bench. The owner starts getting the mild flinches after about 8 or 10 rounds even though it weighs about 13 lbs.


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

*Baitbuckett*

Can you elaborate a little? There is so much information on your post and it runs together. Me no savvy


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok I will throw out some options/opinions... These are all rifles I own and have shot out to or past 1k.

1. savage 110BA in .338 lapua. Way way more accurate than I am. It runs about 2k new and you can find them used for less. I have a millett 5-25-56 on mine. Moa range is 120+ which is way farther than I could ever shoot. Great at bucking the wind and is relatively flat shooting. Makes a shooter look much better than he actually is. Con is unless you reload you are looking at $3.50 for "cheap" ammo and $7+ for the premium stuff. Also it is a magnum caliber and I have had problems with brass sticking in the chamber. And no they weren't handloads. I have hit targets out to 1900 but only hit 3 out of 15 shots so... It doesn't really count for much.

2. Remington 700. Picked up an ADL from academy for $360 and has been my economy build. Put a bell and carson stock on for 220 and a box mag (100). Threw on a bipod and pride fowler scope (not cheap at all). If not windy I can be on target all day long at 1k. cheap ammo and not hard to find a round that shoots well. Went with the 175gr federals and working on a handload to copy it... Great hunting round but runs out of killing power at longer ranges. Best part is it is cheap and you can shoot it a lot without burning up a barrel or spending thousands on ammo.

3. Rock river lar-8. Have a timney trigger and prs buttstock. Super heavy but it shoots GREAT for an ar platform. It is close to if not more accurate that the 700 posted above. It is great for follow up shots and has almost no recoil (allows you to keep the target in your field of view so you dont have to have a spotter to call your shots.) I have can put 2 rounds on steel at 1k before the sound of the first round gets back to me. (Probably going to get a lot of hate from the keyboard jockeys for that statement but thats what happens on the internet.)

4. My latest build is a 700 in 300 mag with a 5r barrel. Going to put a aics stock on it and a jewel and see where it takes me. Haven't done much past sighting this one in so who knows...


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

My .22-6mm is a long range tack driver. Fast and flat.

Here is a cartridge loaded with an 80gr Berger.









70gr Berger group









Rem 700 long action, Hart heavy barrel, hogue full length bed block stock. It's the rifle in the rear.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

On a budget you might try Savage Arms 110 series or the 112's. I have one of each both with a niteforce 5.5 x 22 scope on both. My 110 is in .308 and my 112 is in .300 wsm. Both will reach out to your target range with the right box ammo. Both of mine like Federal 168 Sierra match king factory load. Reloads are best. You can rig this combo for around $2500.


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

dlong said:


> On a budget you might try Savage Arms 110 series or the 112's. I have one of each both with a niteforce 5.5 x 22 scope on both. My 110 is in .308 and my 112 is in .300 wsm. Both will reach out to your target range with the right box ammo. Both of mine like Federal 168 Sierra match king factory load. Reloads are best. You can rig this combo for around $2500.


I'll second the savage. I built mine on a Stevens 200 action. Shilen barrel, choate stock,rifle basix trigger, and bushnell elite 10x40 scope. For all the parts and the gunsmith fees I have just under $1000 into it. I've only been able to shoot to 300yds with it so far, but it is a tack driver and I'm sure it's capable of 800+


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I have several long range rifles but one of my best tack drivers is my browning long range hunter using the boss system in 308. Cal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

How about a tricked out Tikka T3 in 204 Ruger? This guy is popping holes in pans at 712 yards!


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

Long range shooting just isn't about the gun. If you have no idea what your doing you can buy any gun of any caliber in the world and your prob still not gonna hit ****. I would advise on educating your self first before spending a boat load of money on a rifle. Once you have done that I would recommend a good custom action such as stiller, surgeon, defiance, pierce and or bighorn. Then get yourself a good heavy contour barrel Krieger, broughton, bartlein, brux etc.. A good stock or chassis system would be in order next manners McMillan AI chassis rock solid chassis ax chassis etc then a good trigger Timney, jewel or whoever you like best. I prefer jewel. Next a good set of scope rings like nightforce badger seekins etc. last but not least a good scope. Most guys that shoot long range are firm believers that your scope should cost atleast half of what the rifle cost or more. I run nightforce on my guns. Caliber wise I would look at your 6mm, 6.5mm and 7mm stuff if you want to get into big bore 300wm 300norma 338 lapua and 338 Norma are good choices as well. I personally own a 300wm, 338 lapua ackley improved, 6.5saum and 6-284 lapua. And working on acquiring a 300 Norma.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

If your looking at mid range to long range 600 yards to 1000 and want to stay reasonable on gun, optics, ammo, there are some good out of the box options. The 300 win mag like you stated, you already have a 300 win mag in browning A-bolt. You may look at upgrading the glass. SWFA super sniper 5-20x50 30 mm tube with sermons Percision rings $1500 then think about hand loading and need a range finder and good ballistics data. Bullet drop is not an issue when you have the data and dial for your shots. The 300 win mag has cost effective off shelf ammo and can be hand loaded reasonable. 
If your looming for a new platform out the box Remington 700 Sendero 300 win mag (7mm is also great rifle. Price on these will run around $1100 with the above scope set up your looking at around $2500-$2600 leaving $400 to get set up for reloading. 
The savage 110FCP is also a great rifle 300 win mag will run about $1100-$1400 and run same scope setup as above. 
My mid range gun for Elk and everything else is my tried and true 264 win mag in 700BDL with millet 4-16 x50 with 30 mm tube. Have a drop chart out to 1000 it shoots sub MOA and is 50 + years old the millet dials true an repeatable taken 11 elk with it one at 586 and another at 574 yards and everywhere Inbetween (feed it 140 grain betters at 3060 GPS, H1000 powder). My long range rifle is my 338 LAPUA it's a savage 110FCP with the above SWFA super sniper first focal plane retical in seekins Percision low rings. I shoot 300 grain bergers at 2675 fps it's shooting sub MOA groups at 100 and I can keep it inside 6" at 600. Rifle has very little recoil and runs about $1400 new. Reloading runs about $1.25 a round after brass purchase. Ballistic chart built to 1800 for this rifle. Only playing of to 800 at this time withit and its capable of so much more. These will keep you in your budget especially for what you are wanting to do. Try the scope upgrade on your browning fist it may surprise you, if not you will need the new scope anyway for you new mid-long range rifle. PS tried Millets scope designed for the 338 LAPUA and 50 HMT on my 338LAPUA and it lasted 100 rounds then the reticle started turning with the magnification ring. To with the SWFA super sniper. Good luck and if your who I think yo are here in east Texas get a hold of me and I will let you shoot the 338 LAPUA.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Either one of these...Savage 338 Lapua or Colt M2012 CLR .308


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Really like the 7mm STW round. Very effective 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Savage model 111 long range hunter, in a 7mm. Shooting 168 gr. Berger VLD bullets. Bad *** combo


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

If you have $20k, get a tracking point in the 338 Lapua.

I know a guy who has one who claims he can hit apples at 1,000 yards.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> If you have $20k, get a tracking point in the 338 Lapua.
> 
> I know a guy who has one who claims he can hit apples at 1,000 yards.


 That's easy. Just depends on how big the apple bucket is.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I wanted the same thing 2 years ago. I happen to have a buddy that is a F-class shooter to help pick out what I needed. I went with the 6.5-47 Lapua. 100% custom rifle. I got it built by the Long range shooting shop in Plano and couldn't be happier. I shoot 140 berger vld hunting bullets out of it and they work awesome. My cousin built his in 6.5-284 Norma and we shoot the same 140 bergers. He has several clean deer kills out to 500. Check out accurate shooter's forum there is tons of info there on ever possible long range cartridge possible.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL or the tree!



dwilliams35 said:


> That's easy. Just depends on how big the apple bucket is.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

300 win mag or 7mag Remington bdl or ruger rifle, might look at the heavy barrel option without gtting into exotic rifles, expensive ammo and custom dies.

if you want to blow some money get a jewel trigger or a timney

leupo 6.5x20 scope on good mounts

600 , even 400 yards is a lot farther than most people are capable of shooting if you are not bagged in on a bench. range finder it and try it, not everything stands still at exactly the yardage either and bullet drop is huge after 400 yds

you are gonna want to get into reloading at some point as well.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

First thing to do is learn to reload. Out to 600 yards I'm shooting rem 260 out of a savage 12lrp, 140 grain berger vld, with 4350. Over 600 or for elk past 250 keep it simple with a 7mm mag. I shot 700's for years, but that savage 12 is a tackdriver. Recently bought a hi-lux 7-30x50 scope for $300, its used exclusively by sig sauer long range school. Haven't shot with it yet. Millett makes an interesting 5-26x56 (I believe) for about 500 that Ive been looking at for a good while.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

338 lapua. Best long range rifle ever produced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Farpiece said:


> First thing to do is learn to reload. Out to 600 yards I'm shooting rem 260 out of a savage 12lrp, 140 grain berger vld, with 4350. Over 600 or for elk past 250 keep it simple with a 7mm mag. I shot 700's for years, but that savage 12 is a tackdriver. Recently bought a hi-lux 7-30x50 scope for $300, its used exclusively by sig sauer long range school. Haven't shot with it yet. Millett makes an interesting 5-26x56 (I believe) for about 500 that Ive been looking at for a good while.


The 5x25x56 with 35 mm tube is huge and you will need to purchase separate low to mediums do gs depending on your setup. If have a 20 MOA rail go with low rings. Mine mounted on my 338 LAPUA gave up the ghost 90 rounds after mounting. Bushnell replaced the scope for $10 shipping fee. I now ha e a SWFA 5-20 x 50 HD super sniper on it and love it. If your thinking of millet for 7 mag or equal invent look at the 4-16x50 with 30mm tube. I have that on my 264 winmag and it works great. You can crank the knobs and it always returns to zero


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

T_rout said:


> 338 lapua. Best long range rifle ever produced!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without diving in to the rest of this thread, agree 100%. 2nd is 300 Win Mag and 3rd is 7 Mag. IMO of course.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I like the Barrett MRAD .338 laupua mag, with a Nightforce scope 5x25 and an atlas bi-pod to help settle in things.


----------



## Two 10's (Apr 1, 2008)

I shoot 2 guns for long range a custom 264 lbc w/NightForce 3x15x50 velocitor retical for med. game and a Christinsen Arms 338 Lapua w/NightForce 5.5x22x50 NSX for bigger game and haven't found anything I like better.


----------

